# Vid clip off web - RCM Me 262



## Royzee617 (Apr 25, 2005)

If you liked the Airbus Radio-Controlled model you WW2 jet fans will love this... the most famous fighting jet of WW2 reincarnated in flying model form... unbelievable!

Isn't someone recreating the real thing in Chino USA?


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 25, 2005)

Yes they are, 1 is undergoing flight tests and the other 3 or 4 they're building still aren't finished


----------



## evangilder (Apr 25, 2005)

They are working on 5 Me-262s in Washington State. They have a website at:

http://www.stormbirds.com/project/index.html

I wish it was in Chino, that's about 45 minutes from my house. I would be down there all the time if they were down there!


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 25, 2005)

I went to Chino in the mid 80s, a great place - I wandered around for ages and no one stopped me!
Saw and photographed loads of great planes...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 25, 2005)

nice video.......


----------

